# Rub-a-dub-dub... a snake and BABY in a tub?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bath time!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hope its not hungry!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Even a bite would do some good damage


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow - that's a bad idea.









Not only could that python kill that kid in one second, but sharing a tub with any reptile could give the kid a Salmonella infection.

Here are some similar pics:








..








.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats some freaky pics. 
I guess im not too fond of huge snakes.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what breed of snake is that?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bullsnake - looks like they're doin' it in that second pic.


----------

